
Newspack by WordPress.com – A New Publishing Solution for News Organizations - massel
http://en.blog.wordpress.com/2019/01/14/newspack-by-wordpress-com/
======
aklemm
This is great. Local news, in my opinion, needs to be able to innovate online,
but they can't. They seem to all be using some monolithic old publishing
system because without a better system available, they're afraid of the
complexity and can't get tech expertise to help them.

------
rado
They need to add CDN, caching etc. in the core WP and anyone can have a viable
self-published, self-hosted site. Why depend on minefield plugins and/or paid
hosting?

------
mattl
It'll be released too.
[https://twitter.com/wordpressdotcom/status/10848773177747374...](https://twitter.com/wordpressdotcom/status/1084877317774737408)

------
jtbayly
Is it just me or does it give no information about what sort of functionality
this will include?

